# Them wacky ads



## aflacglobal (Aug 19, 2007)

Just a quick question. Do we still have ads ? I can't see them but are they here. :shock: That sounds silly but between the ads and the hamster this has been one hell of a summer.   

Do you still have that google ad thing going on Noxx ? Maybe something like it. I'm looking at generating some traffic. Their are some many different people out there looking for this forum i can hear their thoughts.

They just need someone to throw up a road sign. :idea: :wink: 

I've got an idea. I'll let everyone know a little later when it's put together a little better. It will rely on the help of the forum. I can lay the ground work and do my part, but the more the merrier. 

later.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 20, 2007)

Aflac,
by ads, do you mean ads on this forum ? If yes, GoogleAds was a big scam, they closed my account for no reason. Since then, I haven't find any good ad publishing system. If you ear about any good one, please let me know.

If you are talking about ads I make on ebay, it's true, the ad I had expired while I was in Cuba and I haven't put it back yet.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 22, 2007)

Sure don't like all this sudden AdBrite rollover ad crap.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 22, 2007)

GSP,

I agree, Adbrite sucks! There's nothing worse than to be reading a post and have a flyout box jump over the text you are trying to read!!

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2007)

This happened ? Damn, I didn't know... Sorry guys.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG :shock: 

i can see these.

Please make them go away. :?


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright. Sorry about anything, I was just trying something...

BTW, does every publishing network sucks ?


----------

